# TV samsung  no enciende



## babynik (Dic 20, 2006)

bueno la pregunta es q tengo un tv q no enciende cuando lo prendo sale una pequeña luz en el cañon q parpadea me an dicho q es la pantalla q esta mal pero puede ser otro problema si me pueden ayudar gracias


----------



## DXKAR (Dic 21, 2006)

Si es una TV de las grandes, es decir una CRT, lo que falla es el proyector, no se como se llama en verda, es eso que queda al final de la tele, como una especie de lampara que ilumina los pixeles de la pantalla... tienes que llevarla al tecnico...


----------



## babynik (Dic 27, 2006)

bueno ya lo hice lo llebe ami profe y me digo q esa pequeña lus es producto de  alto voltage y q puede q la pantalla esa cruzada es se a caido al suelo cuando lo limpiaba la verdad no estoy muy seguro de  esa respuesta es q cuando quitamos  el soquet  de la pantalla y lo prendi se quemo una resistencia q esta al costado del playback o como se llame bueno a ver si a alguien le paso algo haci es q recien estoy en tv b/n  en electronica ps  grasias


----------



## babynik (Ene 7, 2007)

bueno saben la falla era en el fly back un corto en el focus/screen es lo q originaba la chispa en cuello del TRC  lo cambie y asunto arregaldo   bueno espero q esto les sirba alguien q tiene el mismo problema  grasias


----------

